# Hi, Just wondering..



## Chocolatefool (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if i am just over tired or what is happening, but it seems that i can't feel my body, when i move my hands i can't feel anything, when i touch things i can't feel them and it feels like it is just my brain inside this machine and i'm not controlling it. Also when i looked into the mirror the other day i saw this person, It was me, but i didn't think it was me. Then i freaked out and started hitting myself. It was a very bizarre feeling. Another time when i was at work, i was pushing a trolley and again it felt like it wasn't me pushing the trolley.. like it was me watching a body push the trolley. I don't know if i'm making any sense.. It's kind of hard to explain. I smoked pot for a while last year, nothing too heavy or anything.. I do suffer from anxiety and am under alot of stress at the moment.. not sure if that has anything to do with it, but if someone could tell me if these feelings are related to depersonalization, that would help because then i can talk to my therapist about it.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Chocolatefool. The chances are that your doc will look at you without a clue. He/she will stick to the diagnosis of anxiety/depressive related illness and carry on treating you for this. I think that the fact that you are not experiencing this 24/7 is very helpful for your recovery. Reading other peoples posts here may be helpful in the short term but will only sew new seeds of new symptoms for you to obsess and worry about, only worsening your condition. Anticipatory angst and fear/self doubt are huge stumbling blocks to recovery, so you would do welll to learn relaxation, breathing and grounding techniques if you ever feel this way again. If you start to look alien in the mirror again, either say to yourself as you look at your reflection how silly you are for thinking this way (Laugh), or if you are really freaked out, leave the mirror. But dont run away forever, this is only going to start a spiral of fear that will control your life. Good luck.


----------

